# Parent Super Visa, buying property, help wanted



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi .. We are looking at applying for a parent super visa as we would like to live near our son for a few years, we are told to apply for residency, we know we would not get through the points system.

We would like to buy a house N.S or N.B, so we can freely enjoy our time there, there seems to be no reason why we should not but I would welcome hearing from anyone who has done this and any comments they have, time is really important we want to move over there asap, I am trying to work out how to transfer money now as we want to be cash buyers... this would be from the UK

Anyone help us with information please ?????


----------

